# Firefox for nexus 7



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

So we have some nexus 7s at work and a normal customer of mine needs Firefox for their job (Firefox has the plug in that they need)

We were looking to see if Firefox was compatible and it wasn't.

My question is that Firefox is enabled on my jb gnex but since the nexus 7 is so new do you think its gonna take time for the devs to make compatible for it or its just not gonna be something it can use? Because I know some devices just have compatibility issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Digbob (Oct 9, 2011)

I would think you could sideload it if you could get an .apk file.

Sent from my JB Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah that was always in the back of my head but the fact that the customer isn't that technically savy I would probably have to do it for him.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Try Aurora http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel/#aurora


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> I would think you could sideload it if you could get an .apk file.
> 
> Sent from my JB Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, I'm sure you could sideload it. Or if you want to download LCD Density Modder Pro (the free version should work for this also), you can temporarily increase the DPI to maybe 260 or so. That way the market should see it as a phone device, and mark it as available. Then after its installed, set the DPI back. He won't get updates from the market, but that should allow you to install it at least. It's possible it's just not available for the device ID itself, but probably not likely.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. You've gave me some helpful information. I'll let you know how it works out in the future.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd say side load it. Once they update Firefox for the Nexus 7 I believe the play store should detect that and show the update available. I had that happen with my phone when HWA was fixed and apps started to be able to actually update from the store.


----------



## cheami (Dec 16, 2011)

I just side loaded the official apk and it seems to be working quite fine. I've never used firefox for android, so I don't notice anything strange. I just wanted to test it for you. http://www.imgur.com/H9Zrs.png

Let me know if you want to know more, I'll be glad to try it.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

cheami said:


> I just side loaded the official apk and it seems to be working quite fine. I've never used firefox for android, so I don't notice anything strange. I just wanted to test it for you. http://www.imgur.com/H9Zrs.png
> 
> Let me know if you want to know more, I'll be glad to try it.


Thanks alot cheami, Ill have to let him know this week when I see him at work again. Really appreciate all the help guys!


----------

